# New litter 5 days old on 26th January



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Today is the first time I had a look at my most recent litter. I had been really impatient but didn't want to disturb the nest even though my doe silver doesn't mind as long as you put everything back where you found it! So yeah anyway there are 12 beautiful little pinkies! I have been lucky enough to find 6 males and 6 females! Here they are


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Proud little mother!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

The litter is now nice and fluffy!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

bunch of cuties but one looks as if they are missing an ear


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

andypandy29us said:


> bunch of cuties but one looks as if they are missing an ear


Haha I think it's because they had a pile on! All get daily health checks when I can catch them and the one that you can just see a wee white body with a brown spot on her rear end sits on my shoulder watching tv and falls asleep haha!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

These little ones are now 4 weeks old and the boys have been separated out into their own cage!


----------

